

HOW TO START YOUR STARTUP IN 5 SIMPLE STEPS - maxtiong
http://www.thefreshstartup.com/home/2014/7/4/start-your-startup-in-5-steps

======
ColinWright
HOW TO ANNOY PEOPLE ON HACKER NEWS:

* SHOUT AT THEM IN ALL CAPS

* MOUTH PLATITUDES

* SAY NOTHING OF SUBSTANCE

